# Oil temp goes up after oil change...



## windycitygli (Sep 10, 2002)

I changed my oil and filter yesterday using a Mann filter and Mobil 1 0w40. I drove the car today and I noticed that the temp is up 25 degrees. It used to be at about the 200 mark, now it is at the 225 mark. Anybody else ever encounter this?


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yea, do you normally use 0w40 because lower weight equals higher temps.


----------



## windycitygli (Sep 10, 2002)

This is the first oil change since I own the car. I've only had it a few weeks. It is also the first turbocharged car I have ever owned.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedDubVR6T420* »_Yea, do you normally use 0w40 because lower weight equals higher temps. 

But 40 is a pretty high weight and 0 has nothing to do with high temp. viscosity only low temp. viscosity of the oil!

OP if it's "normally" 200 but this is the first oil change you've done with the car there are many factors for oil temp. and cooling; ambient temp., humidity, driving environment, like stop and go traffic or aggressive canyon driving etc.......I wouldn't worry about it just yet! 
My will be between 170 on colder days to 265 on the track!


----------



## windycitygli (Sep 10, 2002)

God to know! Thanks for the heads up guys.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (gehr)*

But isn't the 40 only referring to the film strength?


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (Little Golf Mklll)*

40 is how thick the oil gets when hot... so 40 is heavier hence the engines holds more heat....car gets hotter but the oil still protects better than 30......some experts should help on this..


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (ricardo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ricardo* »_40 is how thick the oil gets when hot... 

So for example a 20W-50 oil is a 20W oil that won't thin past a 50W at 100* celsius. I'm just having a hard time believing the oil is getting thicker as it gets hotter


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Little Golf Mklll)*

http://physics.info/viscosity/
http://lube4life.com/viscosit.htm
20W50 is the cold to hot temp range not "getting thicker" as it gets hotter.


_Modified by gehr at 4:47 AM 3-26-2010_


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_
20W50 is the cold to hot temp range not "getting thicker" as it gets hotter.


Yeah, exactly what i thought http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (Little Golf Mklll)*

"The viscosity of a liquid can be thought of as its "thickness" or a quantity of resistance to flow. The viscosity must be high enough to maintain a satisfactory lubricating film, but low enough that the oil can flow around the engine parts satisfactorily to keep them well coated under all conditions. The viscosity index is a measure of how much the oil's viscosity changes as temperature changes. A higher viscosity index indicates the viscosity changes less with temperature than a lower viscosity index."
forgot the quote thingies


----------

